# TI-83/84+ "CUBELAB" (scrambler, etc.)



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 3, 2008)

I wrote this script who-knows-how-long-ago... If you actually plan on implementing the entire thing, good luck, and watch out what order you're putting the programs in, since they reference each other. There are more inefficiencies than I originally thought.

prgmCUBELAB

```
ClrHome
Menu("SELECT OPTION","INPUT",1,"SCRAMBLE",2,"VIEW TIMES",3,"CLEAR AVERAGE",4,"TIMER",5,"EXIT",6)
Lbl 1
prgmZADD
Lbl 2
prgmSCRAMBLE
Lbl 3
prgmDISPTIME
Lbl 4
prgmCLRAVG
Lbl 5
prgmTIMER
Lbl 6
Stop
```
prgmSCRAMBLE

```
ClrHome
8->A
8->B
8->C
For(X,0,24,1)
While C=B
randInt(1,6)->C
A+B->D
If C=A
Then 
If D=7
Then
C->E
While C=E
randInt(1,6)->E
End
E->C
End
End
End
B->A
C->B
iPart(X/5)+1->Y
15fPart(x/5)+1->Z
If C=1
Output(Y,Z,"U")
If C=2
Output(Y,Z,"F")
If C=3
Output(Y,Z,"R")
If C=4
Output(Y,Z,"L")
If C=5
Output(Y,Z,"B")
If C=6
Output(Y,Z,"D")
randInt(1,3)->W
If W=1
Output(Y,Z+1,"'")
If W=2
Output(Y,Z+1,"2")
End
```
pgrmAVG

```
ClrHome
F+1->F
X->L1(F)
1-Var Stats
ClrHome
Disp "SOLVES:"
Output(1,9,n)
If n>2
Then
(sumx-maxX-minX)/(n-2)->E
Disp "AVERAGE:"
Output(2,10,round(E,2))
Disp "FASTEST:"
Output(3,10,minX)
Disp "SLOWEST:"
Output(4,10,maxX)
Disp "SDEV:"
Output(5,7,round(sigmax,2))
If n>12
prgmROLL
End
Pause
prgmCUBELAB
```
prgmCLRAVG

```
ClrList L1
0->F
ClrHome
prgmCUBELAB
```
prgmDISPSUB

```
ClrHome
7->I
If G+7>n
n-G+1->I
For(X,1,I,1)
G-1+X->Z
If L1(Z)=maxX or L1(Z)=minx
Output(X,1,"-")
Output(X,2,L1(Z))
End
```
prgmDISPTIME

```
1->G
1-Var Stats
While G<=n
prgmDISPSUB
G+7->G
Pause
End
ClrHome
Disp "=>"
Output(1,3,round((sumx-minX-maxX))/(n-2),2))
Disp "SDEV:"
Output(2,7,round(sigmax,2))
Pause
prgmCUBELAB
```
prgmDNF

```
9999->X
prgmAVG
```
prgmP2

```
X+2->X
prgmAVG
```
prgmROLL

```
1-Var Stats
n-12->X
For(Y,0,11,1)
L1(X+Y+1)->L2(Y+1)
End
1-Var Stats L2
Disp "RAVG:"
Output(6,6,round((sumx-minX-maxX)/10,2))
Disp "RFASTEST:"
Output(7,11,minX)
Disp "RSLOWEST:"
Output(8,11,maxX)
```
prgmTIMER

```
Disp "READY..."
Pause
0->A
0->B
While A=0 or A=115
getKey->A
ClrHome
Disp round(B/15.4**,2)
B+1->B
End
ClrHome
Disp round(B/15.4**,2)
round(B/15.4**,2)->X
Pause
Menu("OPTIONS","SAVE",1,"DISCARD",2,"+2",3,"DNF",4)
Lbl 1
prgmAVG
Lbl 2
prgmCUBELAB
Lbl 3
prgmP2
Lbl 4
prgmDNF
```
**This may depend on your calculator. Choose appropriately!
prgmZADD <--- don't know why I called it that

```
ClrHome
Disp "ENTER TIME:"
Input X
prgmAVG
```


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ohhhh wow its too early for me to be thinking in anything other than basic english.
But this looks good, I read through the code...if I can dig out my transfer cable I'll give it a go later today.


----------



## Jacco (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, nice. This was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 3, 2008)

Could anyone upload these programs somewhere? That way everyone wont have to use their graph link and copy-paste all the code 
Is this just for calculating averages and such, or is it an actual timer aswell? (Its been a while since I programmed on my TI )
If it is a timer:
Will the timer work the same on TI-84 and TI-83 (equally accurate)? 
I remember my snake game running way faster on TI-84


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 3, 2008)

This is pretty basic, but nice. I made a timer, scrambler, PB saver, averager, and session saver on my TI-73. I don't have a link to share it with you guys though.

Btw Swordsman Kirby, will your scrambler detect if a turn is repeated directly after it, or something like D U D'? My scrambler prevents all that with some simple tests...


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks good.

I once wrote a scramble program for 3x3, 8 years ago. It was really simple and all it did was generate a scramble string, with the appropriate tests to avoid things like DUD'. It was for the TI-86.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 4, 2008)

Very nice program!
I've made a simpler version before, but I accidentally deleted again.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 4, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> This is pretty basic, but nice. I made a timer, scrambler, PB saver, averager, and session saver on my TI-73. I don't have a link to share it with you guys though.
> 
> Btw Swordsman Kirby, will your scrambler detect if a turn is repeated directly after it, or something like D U D'? My scrambler prevents all that with some simple tests...



Yeah it does. I've made sure the scrambler's absolutely correct.



> If it is a timer:
> Will the timer work the same on TI-84 and TI-83 (equally accurate)?



No it won't, note the asterisks.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 4, 2008)

Can you explain the iPart and fPart functions in prgmSCRAMBLE? Also the While loops? I don't read other people's code very well.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 4, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> Can you explain the iPart and fPart functions in prgmSCRAMBLE? Also the While loops? I don't read other people's code very well.



iPart and fPart refer to "integer part" and "fractional part". Basically, with a given integer, I want to convert it so that it appears in nice rows. This was the only way I could think of.

The while loops for the scrambler prevent stuff like "U U" or "U D U".

For the display script, prgmDISPSUB displays the seven times from G to G+7. Now, the while loop prevents me from going over "n", the total number of times.


----------



## apoplectic (Jun 4, 2008)

Cool, ive been messing around with the programming on mine lately. Have'nt thoght of this though. How much memory doe this take up? hopefully enough so that I can try to get a scrambler for a 4x4x4.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 4, 2008)

I haven't figured out a good way of writing the notation on the calculator for 4x4+... there's a lack of lowercase letters.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 4, 2008)

does this work on the TI-89 Titanium edition?


----------



## alexc (Jun 4, 2008)

I just got a TI 83 calc (need it for high school) and I'm not much for programming and stuff. Could somebody explain how this works?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 4, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> does this work on the TI-89 Titanium edition?



No it doesn't: the syntax is different.



alexc said:


> I just got a TI 83 calc (need it for high school) and I'm not much for programming and stuff. Could somebody explain how this works?



If you look roughly in the center of the buttons, there's one called "PRGM"... From that, you can create new programs and edit old ones.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 4, 2008)

The code should run a lot faster if you construct loops with "Lbl" "If" and "Goto" rather than using "For" and "While".

It takes more code to setup but I found that TI-OS' implementation of For/While is a lot slower than having your own Goto statements (um, you wouldn't apply this thinking to other languages like Java or C).

Tim.


----------



## alexc (Jun 4, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > does this work on the TI-89 Titanium edition?
> ...



Yes, but how do you create the program? Do you have to plug it up to a computer and enter all that code you have in the first post?


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 4, 2008)

TimMc said:


> The code should run a lot faster if you construct loops with "Lbl" "If" and "Goto" rather than using "For" and "While".
> 
> It takes more code to setup but I found that TI-OS' implementation of For/While is a lot slower than having your own Goto statements (um, you wouldn't apply this thinking to other languages like Java or C).
> 
> Tim.



I used to use Lbl for everything. For loops for the most part are very easy to learn, not very slow, and takes up less room. I never use While loops though.


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 5, 2008)

Using Goto is generally considered bad programming, unless of course it's an assembly language, in which case branching is all you do for flow control.

So I avoid it in my TI programs. Never tried witting an asm TI program though.

TI-83's languages is a lot different to TI-98's. It would take some serious effort to *port* the program over.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 5, 2008)

alexc said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > rachmaninovian said:
> ...



Check your manual for everything you need.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't find the command sumx, minx or maxX, where do I get them? They're not even in catalogue. (Using a TI-83Plus)


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 6, 2008)

How precise is the timer if I put it on a TI84+SE? How many digits after decimal?


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 7, 2008)

The timer will go to the hundredth of a second. Change 15.4 to sync it properly. Make it higher to slow the timer, lower to speed it.


----------



## alexc (Jun 7, 2008)

Would this work on a TI 83 Plus?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 8, 2008)

alexc said:


> Would this work on a TI 83 Plus?



Nope, TI-83s aren't consistent enough for proper timing. Everything else works, though.


----------



## alexc (Jun 8, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Would this work on a TI 83 Plus?
> ...



So, I could get the average calculator and stuff, but not the timer?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 8, 2008)

alexc said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > alexc said:
> ...



Yeah that's what I said.


----------



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Jun 10, 2008)

i typed everything into my calculator, but it says that something is wrong with it when i click scramble..
it generates a scramble for me, and then right after it, it says there an error with DISPTIME, where it says While G<=n (the third line)
i've triple checked everything, but its not working for some reason.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 11, 2008)

Are you sure you're using the lowercase "n" found in Stats?


----------



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Jun 12, 2008)

i dont see a lowercase "n" under Stats. I just manually put a lowercase "n" in there myself.
It highlighted the = sign.. so something is wrong with the <= part im guessing. 
sorry i cant explain much.. since im not really good at this calc. stuff


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 12, 2008)

well... <= is equivalent to the "less than or equal to" sign. There's no way to type that into a forum, so he wrote it in text. You have to use the actual symbol on the calculator.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 12, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> well... <= is equivalent to the "less than or equal to" sign. There's no way to type that into a forum, so he wrote it in text.


If you google for something like "unicode less than or equal to", you'll find sites with the sign and you can then copy it. Like this: ≤.


----------



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Jun 13, 2008)

well i could make a "less than or equal sign" as Johannes91 showed. (just by clicking 2nd math and then it'll show the signs).
but it still says something is wrong with it


----------



## Pedro (Jun 13, 2008)

maybe you missed one of the "End" commands


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 13, 2008)

Tell us the exact error... and where it takes you when you select goto from the error dialog.


----------



## whatsinacube (Jun 13, 2008)

For prgmAVG, where do you find sig? (as in sigmax)

Also, I have a TI-84 Plus. Where can I find min, max, sum, and **, along with sig (or sigmax)?

Thanks.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 13, 2008)

I think you can find all those under the math button. If you still can't spot them, all functions are in the Catalog. Which is 2nd+Prgm; I think.


----------



## whatsinacube (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks. However, I still can't find sig (or sigmax)...maybe it's sinmax or something like that? I don't know.


----------



## mchen (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a few questions:

1. Under "prgmSCRAMBLE"

```
15fPart(x/5)+1->Z
```
Where do you find a lowercase "x"?

2. Does it matter if you use the "X" from the "X,T,Θ,n" button or the "X" from the letters in ALPHA mode?

3. When I run "prgmSCRAMBLE", the scramble appears, and when all 25 moves are shown, the screen immediately shows an error message,

```
ERR:INVALID DIM
```
Upon selecting Goto, the cursor blinks over the second line in "prgmDISPTIME" which is

```
1-Var Stats
```
Besides the aforementioned problems, I have checked all the code and there does not seem to be anything wrong. How can I fix this, please?

whatsinacube: 
"sigmax" refers to the lowercase Greek sigma letter (σx) in VARS->Statistics->XY. "sumx" refers to the uppercase one (Σx) in VARS->Statistics->Σ. Or at least I hope I got that right .


----------



## whatsinacube (Jun 14, 2008)

mchen said:


> whatsinacube:
> "sigmax" refers to the lowercase Greek sigma letter (σx) in VARS->Statistics->XY. "sumx" refers to the uppercase one (Σx) in VARS->Statistics->Σ. Or at least I hope I got that right .



Wait...I can't find VARS->Statistics->XY or VARS->Statistics-> (Uppercase Sigma)...And I found sumx in the catalog.

EDIT: Nevermind...I found it.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 14, 2008)

mchen said:


> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Under "prgmSCRAMBLE"
> 
> ...



1. That should be an uppercase X.

2. Well, it doesn't matter, you can replace X with any variable.

3. How does SCRAMBLE go to DISPTIME?


----------



## mchen (Jun 15, 2008)

> 3. How does SCRAMBLE go to DISPTIME?



After the error appears, I selected Goto and the error appeared in the program DISPTIME, second line. I'm not sure what else I can add.


----------



## YourClone (Jun 17, 2008)

Too bad my teachers have everyone clear their calculators before a test.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 17, 2008)

So just save it in your archived memory. When a teacher deletes what you have, just go into the MEM menu and unarchive everything...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 17, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> So just save it in your archived memory. When a teacher deletes what you have, just go into the MEM menu and unarchive everything...



Heheheh, GROUP.


----------



## xspamx (Aug 14, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 8->A
> 8->B
> 8->C


where do i find the arrows in ti-84?


----------



## TimMc (Aug 14, 2008)

xspamx said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > 8->A
> ...



RTFM. There should be a [Sto->] button on it somewhere.

If not, an online manual from education.ti.com should have it 

Tim.


----------



## ezh (Aug 21, 2008)

I like my scrambling program better.

```
:int(6rand→F
:For(I,1,5
:" →Str0
:For(J,1,5
:Repeat not(A and D=3
:randInt(1,5→D
:End
:Ans=3→A
:round(6fPart((F+D)/6→F
:Str0+" "+sub("URFDLB",1+F,1
:If int(3rand
:Ans+sub("2'",randInt(1,2),1
:Ans→Str0
:End
:Disp sub(Ans,3,length(Ans)-2
:End
```
By the way, how do I write superscripts? I could save a byte by using the [^-1] token on line 9.


----------



## Athefre (Aug 25, 2008)

ezh, have you made a rolling average calculating program?


----------



## linkmaster03 (Aug 27, 2008)

I made a program that scrambles, times, and saves your times to a list. It also detects PBs and saves them, which you can view from a menu. It also graphs your last 12 solves, and displays the average. 8D


----------



## Athefre (Aug 27, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> I made a program that scrambles, times, and saves your times to a list. It also detects PBs and saves them, which you can view from a menu. It also graphs your last 12 solves, and displays the average. 8D



Do you have it online?

Because, no offense to SK, I'm tired of trying to split up CUBELAB and hope the parts I want will work by themselves. I already have ezh's scrambler and I don't want a timer so would your averaging program work by itself? If I was just going to do 12 solves, that's easy to do mentally. But if it was 100 solves I wouldn't feel like averaging all of the possible groups of 12 solves.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 28, 2008)

Athefre said:


> linkmaster03 said:
> 
> 
> > I made a program that scrambles, times, and saves your times to a list. It also detects PBs and saves them, which you can view from a menu. It also graphs your last 12 solves, and displays the average. 8D
> ...



You can combine ZADD and ADD.


----------



## Athefre (Aug 28, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> You can combine ZADD and ADD.



Do you mean ZADD and AVG? Of the separate programs from CUBELAB I have these in my calculator:

pgrmAVG


> ClrHome
> F+1->F
> X->L1(F)
> 1-Var Stats
> ...



prgmROLL


> 1-Var Stats
> n-12->X
> For(Y,0,11,1)
> L1(X+Y+1)->L2(Y+1)
> ...



prgmZADD


> ClrHome
> Disp "ENTER TIME:"
> Input X
> prgmAVG



When I start the ZADD program it comes up with "ENTER TIME: ?" of course. Then I put "12" for example and press enter. Then it says ERR: INVALID DIM, I select "Goto" and the cursor is shown blinking on the ")" of line 3 of the AVG program.

I've checked the code many times and I don't see where I could have put in something wrong. For "sumx" I have the greek "Ex" and for "sigmax" I have the little greek "o" with a line on top of it thing


----------



## linkmaster03 (Aug 29, 2008)

No mine is not on the internet. Also mine will not do F F' (obvious), F B F' (still obvious), and other dumb things. It will always follow an F with a L, R, U, or D. Same for all other turns. THese work best when you make them yourself, because you have your own coding style, and you make it work exactly how you like. For instance, I don't like how Tim made like 20 different programs with a couple lines each. So I made mine all in 1 program, etc.


----------



## Fobo911 (Aug 29, 2008)

For some reason, when I get an error in executing the program, it usually highlights the 1 in "1-Var Stats"... Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## MistArts (Oct 18, 2008)

Sorry for the bump.

I've recently created a timer that is more accurate than Tim's by using Output instead of Disp.


```
:ClrHome
:0→A
:0→B
:While A=0
:getKey→A
:Output(4,4,round(B/35.9,2)
:B+1→B
:End
:ClrHome
:Output(4,4,round(B/35.9,2)
```


----------



## Athefre (Oct 18, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Sorry for the bump.
> 
> I've recently created a timer that is more accurate than Tim's by using Output instead of Disp.
> 
> ...



It's a little fast on my TI-83 Plus.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 18, 2008)

Athefre said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the bump.
> ...



I have a TI-84 Plus. Adjust the 35.9 to something else to fit your calculator.


----------



## Athefre (Oct 19, 2008)

MistArts said:


> I have a TI-84 Plus. Adjust the 35.9 to something else to fit your calculator.



Thanks, I adjusted and timed it along with a CD Player and 53.9 matched up with it best. I didn't try adjusting the .9 to something else.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 21, 2008)

I made a 2x2 and 3x3 scrambler which I posted in my blog.

http://frozenmists.blogspot.com/2008/10/new-versions-of-my-scramblers-for-ti.html


----------



## Athefre (Oct 21, 2008)

MistArts said:


> I made a 2x2 and 3x3 scrambler which I posted in my blog.
> 
> http://frozenmists.blogspot.com/2008/10/ti-8483-timer-3x3x3-2x2x2-scrambler.html



Nice. It's about the same amount of lines as the one in my signature. If I wasn't already using it I would use yours. I was tired of seeing scramble generators with 30-40 lines to type in (I lost my transfer cable).


----------



## MistArts (Oct 21, 2008)

Athefre said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > I made a 2x2 and 3x3 scrambler which I posted in my blog.
> ...



It's slightly faster and slightly less memory.


----------



## Athefre (Oct 22, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Athefre said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



I can't perform a scramble in 3 seconds


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 22, 2008)

I've revised most of my programs by now, but I bet no one would care if I posted them, anyway.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 22, 2008)

You guys can use Lbl and Goto to define and access subroutines within a single program instead of creating heaps of modules you know. It makes program management easier if you've a lot. And you can fast scroll the code 

Tim.


----------



## Athefre (Oct 22, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I've revised most of my programs by now, but I bet no one would care if I posted them, anyway.



I might be interested. I have a timer (for when I'm not around the computer or stackmat) and a scrambler, so I need something that will find the best average of 12 in a large list of times.

I noticed when I was trying to get your averaging program to work, that it was placing (or trying to place) the times I put in, in the STAT lists. That's what I usually use when recording my times, so is there a way I can use those times, after I'm finished?


----------



## MistArts (Oct 22, 2008)

TimMc said:


> You guys can use Lbl and Goto to define and access subroutines within a single program instead of creating heaps of modules you know. It makes program management easier if you've a lot. And you can fast scroll the code
> 
> Tim.



Lbl and Goto makes the program messy.


----------



## Athefre (Oct 23, 2008)

I put in your scramble program so I could hopefully edit it to be a <M,M',M2,U,U',U2> scrambler but I can't get the normal version to work. It highlights the place after the "1" on line 13.

:ClrHome
:1→A:-1→B
:"URFDLB'2 →Str0
:0→E:0→F
:While A<6
:B+3→B:B+1→C
:E→F: D→E (":" + "D" made a smiley, so I had to put a space there)
:While D=E or D=F
:randInt(1,6→D
:End
:Output(A,B,sub(Str0,D,1
:randInt(7,9
:Output(A,C,sub(Str0,Ans,1
:If B=14:Then
:-1→B:A+1→A
:Else
:End
:End


----------



## MistArts (Oct 23, 2008)

Athefre said:


> I put in your scramble program so I could hopefully edit it to be a <M,M',M2,U,U',U2> scrambler but I can't get the normal version to work. It highlights the place after the "1" on line 13.
> 
> :ClrHome
> :1→A:-1→B
> ...



I'm not sure. What was the error? It works for me. Did you put a space after the 2 in line 3?


----------



## Athefre (Oct 23, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Athefre said:
> 
> 
> > I put in your scramble program so I could hopefully edit it to be a <M,M',M2,U,U',U2> scrambler but I can't get the normal version to work. It highlights the place after the "1" on line 13.
> ...



That was the problem, thanks 

Now, any idea how to make it only do M and U turns? I tried changing Line 3 to "MU'2 →Str0...


----------



## MistArts (Oct 23, 2008)

Athefre said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Athefre said:
> ...



Change :randInt(1,6→D to :randInt(1,2→D
and :randInt(7,9 to :randInt(3,5

And of course doing your line.

I'm working on a 4x4 scrambler.


----------



## Athefre (Oct 23, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Change :randInt(1,6→D to :randInt(1,2→D
> and :randInt(7,9 to :randInt(3,5
> 
> And of course doing your line.
> ...



Sorry to keep bothering you but it doesn't seem to work for me, it would be strange if I messed up something as simple as changing two numbers. It will display one or two moves then in the top right it looks like it wants to load more but can't, I press "2nd then On" and it says ERR:BREAK, I select goto and it highlights the → in :randInt(1,2→D.

I noticed that if I change :randInt(1,2→D to :randInt(1,3→D, it will display the scramble but it will repeat turns. I really should learn this programming language so I can do things myself.


----------



## Cyber (Oct 23, 2008)

Really good aplication...gonna code it to my calculator...


----------



## MistArts (Oct 23, 2008)

Take out these.

:E→F

AND...

or D=F


----------



## Athefre (Oct 23, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Take out these.
> 
> :E→F
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## MistArts (Oct 24, 2008)

I finished my 4x4 scrambler.

http://frozenmists.blogspot.com/2008/10/ti-8483-4x4x4-scrambler.html


----------



## dRaGoN (Oct 26, 2008)

I keep getting invalid dim for your scrambler mistarts. Any idea why?


----------



## MistArts (Oct 26, 2008)

dRaGoN said:


> I keep getting invalid dim for your scrambler mistarts. Any idea why?



Make sure your put a space after the 2 in line....I think 3 or 4.


----------



## dRaGoN (Oct 26, 2008)

EDIT: Nevermind it works now thanks.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 11, 2008)

http://frozenmists.blogspot.com/2008/11/ti-8384-3x3x3-scrambler-ver20.html

New version!

EDIT: I finished my "CUBELAB" (TI-CCT) yesterday. I don't a have a transmission cable though nor did I finished the megaminx nor the 5x5 scrambler.

*Features are: *

*Scramblers:* Cubes 2-4 (5 would be soon enough), Clock, Square-1, Pyraminx, and hopefully megaminx
*Timer:* A timer
*Averager: * Add times, able to view up to 21 times and look at stats like: SD(a small bug with that), average, fastest and slowest times, number of solves, and load and save averages.

Hopefully add settings too.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 11, 2008)

My (remade) 3x3 scrambler looks almost exactly the same as that.  Can't you just redo the 4x4 scrambler for 5x5 (with less turn restrictions)?


----------



## MistArts (Nov 12, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> My (remade) 3x3 scrambler looks almost exactly the same as that.  Can't you just redo the 4x4 scrambler for 5x5 (with less turn restrictions)?



Ok. I done it now. Google seems down so I can't post in blog.


```
:ClrHome
:Clrdraw
:AxesOff
:FnOff [COLOR="Red"](Only if you do graphing through the "Y=" button of the calcuator[/COLOR]
:"URFDLBw '2→Str0
:0→C
:0→E
:0→F
:For(A,1,60,6
:For(B,1,97,14
:D→E
:C→D
:F→G
:randInt(7,8→F
:While C=D
:randInt(1,6→C
:While C=E abd C-3=D or C+3=D
:randInt(1,6→C
:End
:If C=D and F≠G and C≠E
:10→C
:End
:If C=10
:D→C
:Text(A,B,sub(Str0,C,1)+sub(Str0,F,1)=sub(Str0,randInt(8,10),1
:End
:End
```


----------



## SilentlyintheShadows (Mar 19, 2010)

The blog seems to have been deleted. Can you post all of those scrambles on here?


----------



## Shortey (Mar 19, 2010)

lol


----------

